# Too cold?



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I've got Monday off and am having a severe bout of cabin fever. I'm thinking about hitting the Clear Fork River for browns but the predicted high temp for the day is only 20. I've never fished in temps that low before. Any advice? Should I just wait for warmer temps? I haven't been out since Christmas Eve and it's killing me.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

ejsell said:


> I've got Monday off and am having a severe bout of cabin fever. I'm thinking about hitting the Clear Fork River for browns but the predicted high temp for the day is only 20. I've never fished in temps that low before. Any advice? Should I just wait for warmer temps? I haven't been out since Christmas Eve and it's killing me.


 
Advice? Dress warm. Sock liner. Don't lace your boots too tight. THICK merino wool socks. Sweats and thermals under your breathable waders. Fleece shirt over a tee shirt under a coat. Ear muffs. Fingerless gloves. Hand warmers.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Anti freeze on your guides !


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Go for it. Most of my winter trips are just to scratch the itch and I never do that great, but it sure beats staying inside. Low and slow with nymphs is your best bet, but don't rule out dredging streamers along the bottom. If it doesn't get above freezing be prepared to be breaking lots of ice of your guides!

edit: Whaler and sbreech posted while I was still typing out mine. I definitely agree with their advice!


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

I got out Friday...walked to a bridge where i knew i had little chance to catch anything just to get out with a pole in my hand..so i feel ya on the cabin fever!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Lots of layers. Handwarmers. Thermos of coffee or hot chocolate. HAT!! I also keep a couple handwarmers in my pack. They're about a buck at Walmart. Big big bright colored flies. They will be sluggish.

Make damn sure you have a change of clothes in your car in case you go down. You'll need them. A couple towels and warm clothes!


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for all of the advice. My line didn't hit the water today but I did do a lot of hiking/scouting. Only saw one guy out. He said he'd had one on and lost it. Hopefully I can actually get some time in soon.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Roll casting will prevent your guides from freezing up.

Not much else will.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Ice in the guides...been there, done that! The things we do in hopes of catching something...other than a cold.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

To help reduce ice in the guides......notice I said reduce........rub some chap stick on your finger tip.....then rub that on your guides.......it does help...somewhat


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Flymaker said:


> To help reduce ice in the guides......notice I said reduce........rub some chap stick on your finger tip.....then rub that on your guides.......it does help...somewhat


That would be easier than thawing the iced guides in your mouth. Don't ask, but it works pretty quickly.  Mad River water is pretty clear.


----------

